# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Настройка 1с УТ 10.3 РИБ

## foralex2006

Здравствуйте товарищи форумчане! Помогите пожалуйста в таком вопросе , нужно настроить права доступа пользователя так что бы он мог только продавать и сама соль что бы он мог производить обмен РИБ. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## roman844

а что мешает настроить обмен в фоне?

----------

